# My two dogs



## AboutLee (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a rottweiler and a staff. Rottweiler is diesal 9 year old, Staff is shauna 1 year old.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I love Diesels collar  He looks like a handsome lad and Shaunas face is so sweet  they both look like lovely pets.


----------



## jonaszook12 (Jun 21, 2011)

so sweet DOGS are really cute

I am posting my puppy's pics before and after bath


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Adorable dogs! Diesal doesn't look old at all..


----------



## AboutLee (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! And yes he is looking young! But its catching up with him now tho.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

great pics...nice dogs


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Rotties are one of my favourite breeds, they're fantastic dogs :001_wub:


AND sorry - BUT DID I SEE A POM UP THERE :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## AboutLee (Jun 21, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Rotties are one of my favourite breeds, they're fantastic dogs :001_wub:
> 
> AND sorry - BUT DID I SEE A POM UP THERE :w00t: xxxxxxx


A POM? :blink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

AboutLee said:


> A POM? :blink:


Third post :w00t: POM!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: xxxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lovely pics Lee


Eroswoof said:


> Rotties are one of my favourite breeds, they're fantastic dogs :001_wub:


excellent choice :thumbup: but I'm biased


----------



## AboutLee (Jun 21, 2011)

Still no idea, But ill agree with it :blush:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

AboutLee said:


> Still no idea, But ill agree with it :blush:


She means one of the dogs in the bath is a pomeranian


----------



## AboutLee (Jun 21, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> She means one of the dogs in the bath is a pomeranian


Oh i see now haha!!!


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Gorgeous doggies! X


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi,

they are lovely dogs, loved the before and after bath


----------



## AboutLee (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

adorable pics :w00t: lovely dogs


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> She means one of the dogs in the bath is a pomeranian


:lol: sorry, I tend to talk in my own little language 

Simplysardonic is used to it now :lol: xxxxx


----------



## AboutLee (Jun 21, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> adorable pics :w00t: lovely dogs


Thanks 


Eroswoof said:


> :lol: sorry, I tend to talk in my own little language
> 
> Simplysardonic is used to it now :lol: xxxxx


Haha suppose ill have to get used to it


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

AboutLee said:


> Thanks
> 
> Haha suppose ill have to get used to it


Most people can translate it now, bless them :lol:

I'm not the sharpest spoon in the drawer :frown2: xxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Most people can translate it now, bless them :lol:
> 
> I'm not the sharpest spoon in the drawer :frown2: xxxxx


oh but you are my dear! you reallly are  xxxx


----------



## AboutLee (Jun 21, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Most people can translate it now, bless them :lol:
> 
> I'm not the sharpest spoon in the drawer :frown2: xxxxx


Aww bless you


----------

